
WebAssembly Will Finally Let You Run High-Performance Apps in Your Browser - charlysl
https://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/software/webassembly-will-finally-let-you-run-highperformance-applications-in-your-browser.amp.html
======
zurn
The language of efficiency is interesting in our field.

We call something is "high performance" if some conceptual things are
twiddling inside at high speed. I guess this comes from the "engine
performance" meaning of the word.

Then there's the "employee performance" sense of the word, ie getting the
right things done in a satisfactory way, and delivered on time. The latter
mostly depends on product development acumen and high programmer productivity,
etc.

\--

Regarding the specifc case of WebAssembly, it'll be interesting to see how
WebGL compute and WASM will coexist. I guess in many applications it would be
a good solution to have a compute kernel in both, with fallback to WebAssembly
in case a device lacks WebGL 2 support or something. Is there compiler tech in
the works that can target both?

